# Heading to Scotland in June for the North Coast 500



## serrotak (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone from Louisiana!  My family and I will be doing the North Coast 500 in June.  We have rented a Carado T448 campervan and are super excited about the trip.  Any tips and/or awesome wild camping locations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Martlet (Feb 18, 2017)

serrotak said:


> Hi Everyone from Louisiana!  My family and I will be doing the North Coast 500 in June.  We have rented a Carado T448 campervan and are super excited about the trip.  Any tips and/or awesome wild camping locations would be greatly appreciated.



Welcome,

You will find the weather cooler than Louisiana, but the natives have shops to outfit you with appropriate woollen garments (and midge repellent for when the sun comes out).

Despite the above you should enjoy the experience.

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## The laird (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Robmac (Feb 18, 2017)

Make sure you take in Applecross whilst you are up there. Fantastic place and great food at the Inn.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 18, 2017)

*Simply*

Enjoy !
I am sure you will !


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi and welcome, hope your trip goes well.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 18, 2017)

serrotak said:


> Hi Everyone from Louisiana!  My family and I will be doing the North Coast 500 in June.  We have rented a Carado T448 campervan and are super excited about the trip.  Any tips and/or awesome wild camping locations would be greatly appreciated.



Hi guys welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay here.:wave::welcome::drive::goodluck::camper::cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Feb 18, 2017)

Enjoy your trip, the scenery is fantastic!  There are lots of videos on You Tube of the Applecross Pass, but don't do it on a cloudy day, otherwise you will not get such good views.  We hope to be doing the trip too, starting from Cornwall in May.  Bit worried about the midges, but I will stock up with Avon Skin So Soft before we go, and eat lots of Marmite, as that is supposed to make them avoid you!
:wave:


----------



## Wully (Feb 18, 2017)

serrotak said:


> Hi Everyone from Louisiana!  My family and I will be doing the North Coast 500 in June.  We have rented a Carado T448 campervan and are super excited about the trip.  Any tips and/or awesome wild camping locations would be greatly appreciated.



Hi and welcome my daughter went to LSU as an exchange student year they won college football still got the purple sweatshirt GO TIGERS.


----------



## serrotak (Feb 20, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Hi and welcome my daughter went to LSU as an exchange student year they won college football still got the purple sweatshirt GO TIGERS.



That is awesome!


----------



## brucews (Mar 10, 2017)

*NC500 spots*

There are quite a few locations specifically for the NC500 listed on the Scottish Motorhome wildcampers facebook site; if you join you can view them.
brucews


----------



## BCWench (Mar 14, 2017)

serrotak said:


> Hi Everyone from Louisiana!  My family and I will be doing the North Coast 500 in June.  We have rented a Carado T448 campervan and are super excited about the trip.  Any tips and/or awesome wild camping locations would be greatly appreciated.


 Keep a lookout for a little Bambi motor home with home sweet home on the side. You can get a free drink if you find me. 
Do not follow satnav advice to come of the A9 onto the A833. I did ..... But I could get up the small road with ease but any large MH will struggle with the tight bends. Enjoy yourself and stock up on Avon's skin so soft original. Midges don't like it.. 
There are several places going into Glencoe from the south that you can pull over for the night. 
Enjoy it. And safe journey.


----------



## tjay (Mar 17, 2017)

*welcome*

Hi ,Serrotak and welcome to the forum.I sincerely hope that you have a great time in my beautiful country, loads to see and places to visit.If you love history and castles it is the place to go !!
Visits to the islands the Hebridies and the Orkney have fantastic sights to behold ! the ferries are not too expensive even for a 24 foot  motorhome !
so come, enjoy,meet the locals, a mostly friendly bunch and have a great vacation here !!


----------

